# No running for 6 weeks :(



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yesterday Csilla was in the backyard running like a maniac and tripped and fell over a large tree branch. When she got up she was limping on her back leg, so I took her to Animerge. From what they can tell it is soft tissue injury, which is good because then nothing in broken or chipped. BUT, they said she can't run for 6 weeks so that it has time to heal. That is going to be interesting since she runs like a crazy girl in the backyard like a crazy girl 2-3 times a day. How do I keep her entertained and not going stir crazy or becoming destructive because of all her pent up energy?
The only good thing- maybe I can fatten her up since she only weighs 15.6 lb at 10 wk


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

Turn lemons into lemonade. 6 weeks of mastering the art of the walk. Every day, twice a day if possible. Work up to an hour walk on lead with your dog always to the left and behind your knee.

Walk, walk, walk, walk. Not fast and not a lot of up and down hills. If you have an I-touch or something like that down load "A Dog's Purpose" and the sequel "A Dog's Journey" and listen as you walk. Dirt trails are better than road. Drive to great spots in your area to walk. 

I have lived in this area 33 years and it wasn't until I got our Hungarian Pointers 5 years ago did I find the great trails we walk now.

Your dog doesn't need to run, just very long walks. At 10 weeks she is young so start out slow and add 5 minutes a week. She'll let you know when she is tired if you watch her lag. Then stop and let her rest. If the leg bothers her then back off. Always carry water for her and make sure both of you drink enough.

If you ever want her to work her natural abilities with birds she could start stalking pigons in the park on leash.

At this early age keep her away from other dogs and waste.

Once you start walking your girl you'll get addicted and want to do it often.

Got to go. Sun is up and there is a trail waiting for us. 

These are suggestions but don't do damage to tissue.

Part of following publication below:

http://www.bva.co.uk/public/documents/Hip_Dysplasia.pdf

Developmental demands

It is argued that dogs are not born with 
hip joints already affected by dysplasia 
(unlike humans) but that any faults in 
development will tend to escalate with 
time, particularly during the rapid growth 
phase from about 14 to 26 weeks of age. 
However, changes begin as the very young 
puppy starts to become active and continue 
until the puppy is skeletally mature. Wear 
and tear of the deformed joint results 
in varying amounts of inflammation 
and degeneration which lead to more 
deformity. This progressive deformation 
is sometimes referred to as remodelling.
Some dogs may treble their size and body 
weight in just three months of adolescence 
so it is not surprising that there are many 
critical factors for the puppy at this stage. 
All the essential nutritional requirements 
for skeletal growth must be available in 
the right proportions and at the right 
time. The environment within which the 
dog is raised, including the type and 
intensity of exercise, growth rate and body 
weight are significant influences. However 
Inheritance is a major factor and this is 
something which we are able to influence 
by the selection of breeding animals. 


RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Walks are great, but bully sticks work really well in terms of keeping a pup occupied. We easily went through $200 of bully sticks while Riley was recovering from her knee injury, but the benefit was that the chewing also seemed to help tire her out. Swimming is also a safe activity to tire her without aggravating her injury.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not just the running, jumping is bad news during rest too. I know on one so young its going to be hard to control so just do your best.
June has been on rest for a some time now.
She has gotten used to me lifting her in and out of the truck. Its so she can go on walks at new places. They get bored seeing the same place all the time.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Training, training and more training!! It's a blessing in disguise!! Spend the next six weeks embedding sit, stay, heel, come, wait(whoa), Drop, Roll over or whatever else you want to teach. Maybe look up some retrieving training tips and hints and do those. Play hide and seek in the house with pup. Hide an item and they can go find it with a reward when they find the correct item. 

Best of luck with the healing, if your pup is anything like mine, they will be running around again in a few days.....


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ozkar I LOVE your idea, I think that that is exactly what I am going to do- she's got to get the energy out somehow ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I also think training will be your saving grace and yes bully sticks as well. You poor thing, 6 weeks is certainly a long time. Also, consider scent games. We did those a lot with Oso as a pup and now also.

Oso was not mature enough for loose leash walking when he was 10 wks old, so see how it goes. He had a horrible time with it and got very frustrated, even with lots of treats, clicker training, etc. This was actually post 10 wks. My breeder suggested we waited a month and then when we started again, it was like a different dog. He had more maturity and didn't get as frustrated. Also, at 10 weeks, if you want to be careful, they recommend walking them on soft terrains and for no longer than 15 minutes at a time. I'm attaching a pdf a breeder gave me on exercie when I first starting searching for Vs. Not everyone abides by it, but we did. 

Also, check if swimming is allowed. It may be easier on the legs and is extremely helpful in swimming!


----------

